# Oxford Street



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am going to the Marble Arch end of Oxford Street shortly to top up on work suits and associated crap









Very nice watch shop in this area as well









And me not feeling so good maybe I need cheering up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Retail therapy









Its not just for girls


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Worth a wander down Bond/New bond and look at the posh shops... or even the markets but its aways too damn expenseive in the smoke...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Tried on a Breitling Superocean Steelfish X-Plus (what a stupid name!) it's the new 44mm version .... very nice indeed









I might have bought one if they had a black dial in stock .... I asked the young snot who tried to pass himself off as some sort of expert if any of the other branches had one ... he wasn't interested in phoning around .... bollocks to them


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Must have been those shorts of your's that put him off John


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Must have been those shorts of your's that put him off John


I did look a bit rough .... old Barbour, tatty jeans and a limp ....









I think I upset him .... when he suggested that I didn't "really" need an extra link in the bracelet as it was "normal" to wear them quite tight on the wrist .... I told him that I would wear the watch as lose as I damn well wanted


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> I might have bought one if they had a black dial in stock .... I asked the young snot who tried to pass himself off as some sort of expert if any of the other branches had one ... he wasn't interested in phoning around .... bollocks to them


Let me guess.. WatchesOfSwitzerland? They did that to me in 2 stores in London... If only they operated as a single business they would make far more money... sigh.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Your a braver man than me JoT, just come back from Oxford street myself. I'm happy to look but not touch there all a bit out of my price range at the moment


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmm

Was it Selfridges by any chance ?

I've been in there a few times and it's a place you definately shouldn't take your credit card into.

Reputed to be Londons largest multi brand stockist of watches.

Lat time I was in there looking at Oris's being assited by a rather nice young lady when this bloke came up to the counter to ask why the minute hand of his Tag Heuer Monaco chrono that he'd just bought there wasn't working









The sales lady looked equally perplexed and was just about to take it away for an opinion when I intervened.

I felt bad for showing the girl up but she wasn't the least bit embarassed and actually thanked me for teaching here something.

Nice girl but come on.

Should you really be working in the biggest mot prestigious watch stockist in London if you don't know how to operate a chronograph ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy I went to WOS .... I didn't know that Selfridges have such a large department selling watches.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Your a braver man than me JoT, just come back from Oxford street myself. I'm happy to look but not touch there all a bit out of my price range at the moment


Wouldn't worry Phil.

They're there to serve you. Go look at watches you cannot afford. Nearest to some you will get.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Funny thing is WOS in Sydney is great. Its a small shop stocked to the rafters and they often have sales (20%) and will usually deal.... they dont sell certain brands tho, a bit like the UK, so if you want a Panerai or Rolex you need to shop elsewhere, but FranckMuller they have... strange.

I didnt know Selfridges had that watch emporeum... Harrods had a great set of watch rooms but they were all being redone when I was last there in the late summer 05.

Its always good to go and fondle the watches they have in these places - same as it is to drive the demonstrator cars dealers have! thats what they are there for.







and you never know when you might come into some money and be able to buy what you now know you really want.


----------

